# rack systems



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

hi i am thinking of making my own rack for my leos and i just want to see what other peoples look like to get a better idea
thanks
Carl


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at building a rack for my leos and fat tails.

As my collection keeps expandign I am in the process of building a larger version out of ikea PAX wardrobe frames and the shelves that go with them. But hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

mine, mad from ikea pax wardrobe fram and shelves :


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

very nice rack mate thanks


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

what is the cost of the ikea wardrobe?


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> what is the cost of the ikea wardrobe?


IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | Combinations

Starts off at £40 for the frame I think. Then shelves are about £11 for two. They are available in lots of colours and different sizes. 

I bought a load of very slightly water damaged ones from the bargain basement at £4.50 each and will use the wood from the extras to make my own shelves. Its well worth checking that out before paying full price.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

incl £35 delivery mine cost £140 , then about £100 for 3 pulse stats amd another £100 for 3 12ft heat cables
then of course RUBS on top of that


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

What sort of heat cable you using? How do the tubs slide over them?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

think they are zoo med ones (100w)

ive routed grooves into the shelves (had to get router from b &q for about £30) , tried other tools and dremel bits but was a nightmare so went for router which ate through it

tried to tape cables down with aluminium tape since id heard this spread heat out well but i found it just ripped to shreds soon as a RUB touched it; so i used silver gaffer tape (like duck tape)

............. so my cables are pretty much sunk/dont protrude much at all , rubs slide easyish over them

btw - with the lengths of cable i chose ive got 2 runs of cable under the rubs and 1 run over

also , after routing its a good idea to use some sort of drill bit to make holes at the end of the grooves/shelves so that when the shelves are in you can pass the cable through each shelf


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats really helpful, thanks.

What made you choose cable over mats? 

I have always used mats but I am considering the change as cable seems to be better to fit to exact sizes, its cheaper and seems to be better suited to heating tubs that are raised away from the heat a little bit (mine have a 1cm gap between the shelf and the bottom of the tub). 

Have you found any of these points to be true or any other plus points? What about negative points or disadvantages?

Really trying to get a good idea of how it all works before I invest in it.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

well it seemed easier and cheaper than doing loads of mats
i have 3 zones each controlled by a pulse stat and 1 cable
figured it would also be a bit more flexible with cables (the 2 rows if cable in grooves are fixed but upper row is not in a groove so could be moved a bit)

this sort of lets me (JUST!!!!) get away with a hoggie and a couple of corns in the rack which is set for royals (their rubs are also pulled out forward a bit) - the temps arent perfect for the hoggie and corns (got the hot ends fine but cool ends are a TAD warm , but not bad really and they wont be staying in the rack - im sure i could make adjustments for them if they were)

dont see any cons yet though bottom section which is heating 2 50L and 4 64L is reaching temps ok but stat is on ALL the time. reckon it may be because its not full of RUBS yet so airflow may be losing me heat, or i may just nead another short cable in that 1 zone)

i hadnt used cables before this but its worked well (but i would recommend a MINIMUM of 2 rows of cable under the warm end - ive seen posts on here of people giving up on cable cos they couldnt reach the temps - thats why ive gone ott and done 2 rows under and 1 over)
i also figured this would heat air a bit more more than mats so better for royals maybe?
it would have also have meant 3 mats per stat which may have been ok but i guess not great

hope ive helped a bit but id still ask around since i dont know much lol


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

made from ikea boxes, ideal for snakes up to adult ball female size

rgds
ed


leocarl said:


> hi i am thinking of making my own rack for my leos and i just want to see what other peoples look like to get a better idea
> thanks
> Carl


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

*Ikea Box Rack*

Hi
Really like the look of the Ikea boxes. I assume that you cut the windows yourself. Interested in how you did this and what you used. The rack looks great.
Regards
Mark


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

materials needed, a bunch of stainless button head bolts and some nuts, rubber molding for car windows and acrylic bought cut to size from ebay, use a padsaw to cut out ur holes, done deal.


Ed



mjp1pink said:


> Hi
> Really like the look of the Ikea boxes. I assume that you cut the windows yourself. Interested in how you did this and what you used. The rack looks great.
> Regards
> Mark


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

tricky said:


> well it seemed easier and cheaper than doing loads of mats i have 3 zones ..... hope ive helped a bit but id still ask around since i dont know much lol


You have. Thanks very much! I will definitely consider cables to heat my new one.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

I've also seen these boxes, thought they were a great idea and was just gonna put the animals straight in... having windows and vents is really good though!

Was it hard work making sure the plastic didn't crack when working with it? Do you need to put the acrylic in the rubber molding or does it just act like a seal? 

Sorry if my questions sound dumb... but you're set up looks ace and I may just have to copy it; if so I don't want to mess it up! 



loxocemus said:


> materials needed, a bunch of stainless button head bolts and some nuts, rubber molding for car windows and acrylic bought cut to size from ebay, use a padsaw to cut out ur holes, done deal.
> 
> 
> Ed


----------



## ady365d (Sep 10, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> materials needed, a bunch of stainless button head bolts and some nuts, rubber molding for car windows and acrylic bought cut to size from ebay, use a padsaw to cut out ur holes, done deal.
> 
> 
> Ed


nice looking rack there, how do you heat it and i notice you have lights aswell how do you mount them ? also i take it there are no lids on the tubs and the self above just acts as the lid,sorry for all the questions, its just i will be looking to make something similar myself soon trying to gather as much info/advise and ideas as possible thanks.

very profesional set up mate !


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

well heres my leo rack its for the large flat faunariums an little tatchling boxes but soon ill be getting a rack just for the hatchling boxes so i can have this one just for the adults


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

heres my freshly built hatchling rack willl be adding in another shelf soon and will then hold 16 hatchling tubs if i include the bottom area will be heated by heat cable,and one shelf heated by 1 large mat as will require diff temps as diff species of animal ,simple to make aswell was my first ever go


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

the plastic ikea boxes are made from is a bit unpredictable, best solution, slow down and be very careful and it should be fine, the mould is just a trim and acts as a seal like u said. hope that helps, if i can answer anything else let me know.

rgds
ed


GeckoMorphs said:


> I've also seen these boxes, thought they were a great idea and was just gonna put the animals straight in... having windows and vents is really good though!
> 
> Was it hard work making sure the plastic didn't crack when working with it? Do you need to put the acrylic in the rubber molding or does it just act like a seal?
> 
> Sorry if my questions sound dumb... but you're set up looks ace and I may just have to copy it; if so I don't want to mess it up!


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

heating is via regular heatpads under the left ends of the boxes, stuck to the shelf, the lights are little 6w link lights (i love ebay) they are just attached to the back with a cable tie, yup no lids the shelf above is the celing just like you said, trick is a spacer on top of the box while fitting the shelf above, i use 2p's one on each corner, iv also noticed that ikea boxes (especially 2nd hand ones like mine) are all flexed slightly differently from stacking etc, so i numbered each box and made the shelf specific to each box, if thier brand new boxes i dont think this would be an issue, but keep it in mind as it cant hurt anything.

if i can be of anymore help, let me know
rgds
ed



ady365d said:


> nice looking rack there, how do you heat it and i notice you have lights aswell how do you mount them ? also i take it there are no lids on the tubs and the self above just acts as the lid,sorry for all the questions, its just i will be looking to make something similar myself soon trying to gather as much info/advise and ideas as possible thanks.
> 
> very profesional set up mate !


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

leocarl said:


> hi i am thinking of making my own rack for my leos and i just want to see what other peoples look like to get a better idea
> thanks
> Carl


This is what I keep my Leos in, has 3 inch heat tape under every tub. tubs are 6 quart sterilite tubs. these racks are made to be stackable on top of each other. only a small space and you can keep a couple of hundred Leos in their own little home. :2thumb:


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> This is what I keep my Leos in, has 3 inch heat tape under every tub. tubs are 6 quart sterilite tubs. these racks are made to be stackable on top of each other. only a small space and you can keep a couple of hundred Leos in their own little home. :2thumb:


did you make the rack and where can i get them tubs from ?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

leocarl said:


> did you make the rack and where can i get them tubs from ?


Its a commercial rack made by Herp Enclosures in America.

What I like most is its all plastic with no wood.

Should be able to get them almost anywhere.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Any one know of any suppliers for those in the UK to look at prices?

Or for that matter, suppliers of vision racks! They are CHEAP in the states but seem to be double the price by the time they arrive here! Very frustrating as if they were available at US prices I would probably get them for all my reps.


----------

